# Preacher Asks Followers To Help Him Buy $78m Private Jet



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 29, 2018)

Outrage over pic of toddler playing pokies






© Provided by MediaWorks NZ LimitedA gospel preacher in the United States is asking his followers to help him to buy a $78 million Falcon 7X private jet.

Jesse Duplantis has owned three private jets throughout his life and says he is "burning them up for the lord" and needs a new one.  

For the critics who say he has no reason to own a private jet, he says: "I really believe that preachers ought to go on every available voice, every available outlet, to get this gospel preached to the world."

In a video series on his website called _This Week With Jesse_, the preacher said he needs a jet so that he can be free to preach the gospel all over the world.

He said God asked him to believe he would provide the private jet.

"Jesse, I didn't ask you to pay for it. I asked you to believe for it," he says God told him.

"If Jesus was physically on the earth today, he wouldn't be riding a donkey," Mr Duplantis said.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 29, 2018)

Another one of these idiots? Oh well, at least he's white this time.


----------



## TaraDyan (May 29, 2018)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Another one of these idiots? Oh well, at least he's white this time.



Yeah, I thought this was gonna be about Creflo Dollar again.  I know he was asking folks to fund his private jet dreams a few years ago.


----------



## daydreem2876 (May 29, 2018)

he will get it...


----------



## fifi134 (May 29, 2018)

My pastor would never. As members of the church, we see every line item in the budget, know how much (down to the cents) is given for salaries and donations. And they invite people to question how they're using funds because they recognize the church they lead isn't really theirs. It's God's.

This guy is a wolf.


----------



## Stormy (May 29, 2018)

Again? Good grief


----------



## Gin&Tonic (May 29, 2018)

I've seen that bragging preacher before. It was like watching a Puffy and friends when they were balling in the 90's.


----------



## Dellas (May 29, 2018)

I am told to use my faith when I need something not to beg or ask. Sane rules should apply for those in power.
I know this minister. Very funny and ties to black community. 
I lose respect for people who do this. If someone ask me for anything instead of using faith and I know they preach faith to me then I seriously get upset. Very upset.
I could never go and ask for help paying a bill. I was told to use faith. When failure happen wither it wasn't God's will orcI got out of faith.
This makes me sad. Especially considering tax cut on the wealthy and who really pays taxes in America.


----------



## fasika (May 29, 2018)

Where's that John Oliver skit?! Let me go find it.

Edit: here


----------



## MizAvalon (May 29, 2018)

WHAT?!


----------



## nysister (May 29, 2018)

If he gets it, I am definitely going to start crowd funding for a rocket ship.


----------



## PretteePlease (May 30, 2018)

Im going to be a guru & start a spiritual center


----------



## Mooney72 (May 30, 2018)

I will send him an envelope full of thoughts, prayers, unicorn tears and fairy farts.


----------



## ladysaraii (May 30, 2018)

PretteePlease said:


> Im going to be a guru & start a spiritual center



Can I be one of your deacons? Or whatever they call the helpers in the spiritual business. 

I'm just saying, if he can get a whole jet, surely I can get some vacation money


----------



## PretteePlease (May 30, 2018)

ladysaraii said:


> Can I be one of your deacons? Or whatever they call the helpers in the spiritual business.
> 
> I'm just saying, if he can get a whole jet, surely I can get some vacation money



Don't play with me because right about now *seeing how people are sheep i'm serious  *


----------



## ladysaraii (May 30, 2018)

PretteePlease said:


> Don't play with me because right about now *seeing how people are sheep i'm serious  *



Did you see a jk in my post? Let's get this money

*insert appropriate gif, perhaps of Nene snapping*


----------



## PretteePlease (May 30, 2018)

ladysaraii said:


> Did you see a jk in my post? Let's get this money
> 
> *insert appropriate gif, perhaps of Nene snapping*



let me start working things out in my head i'm thinking our values are
prosperity through ownership
pampering of the melanin woman femininity
introducing single melanin women to viable candidates
Letting the melanin man lead the struggle visible but not the leaders
shunning and rejecting Stephenery 
De cooning camps  
Using Biff & Becky strategically to our advantage 
Melanin Play/Study groups Afrocentric Saturday School


----------



## Zaz (May 30, 2018)

I love the caucacity on this one, or is it the religiosity 

Jesus told him he'd get a jet, he didn't say he had to pay for it   Yall really out here thinking Jesus would NOT  be riding by private jet if he were around today? I'm sure some folks in his congregation will donate. Why come the Pastor need him a private jet? Don't ask no questions, just give the money


----------



## brg240 (May 30, 2018)

I have so many thoughts about this but they all boil down to you don't need a plane, people have a lot of  nerve and you do a disservice to the faith. But peole would always to serve themselves so...

Also, I used to like him, he cracked me up


----------



## ladysaraii (May 30, 2018)

PretteePlease said:


> let me start working things out in my head i'm thinking our values are
> prosperity through ownership
> pampering of the melanin woman femininity
> introducing single melanin women to viable candidates
> ...



I see you trying to do good while getting the money...i can dig that. And the more money people have the more that can be given...


----------



## Zaynab (May 30, 2018)

PretteePlease said:


> let me start working things out in my head i'm thinking our values are
> prosperity through ownership
> pampering of the melanin woman femininity
> introducing single melanin women to viable candidates
> ...


Wait. Don't forget me


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 30, 2018)

I know this man who goes to Duplantis’ church. They really guzzle the koolaid


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (May 30, 2018)

Um,  is there a reason that one would need a private jet to 'preach the Gospel' all around the world?

I mean currently, regular airlines fly to most, if not all of the civilized (and uncivilized) world. Unless you are going to contact lost tribes or some undiscovered peoples ( who probably don't have landing strips near them) there is no reason for him to need a 'private' jet.

_"If Jesus was physically on the earth today, he wouldn't be riding a donkey," Mr Duplantis said._

Well, no, but I don't think that He'd be flying in a private jet either. Jesus would probably be riding a bicycle or still walking from town to town wherever possible.


----------



## PretteePlease (May 30, 2018)

Zaynab said:


> Wait. Don't forget me



You already know  

Black women bout to make me a billionairess 
black women are the best supporters and we
need to cater to them


----------



## Sharpened (May 30, 2018)

He is still alive?


----------



## okange76 (May 30, 2018)

Isn't the same guy who said regular airplanes are filled with demons who will hinder his work that's why he needs to fly private? 

He really must go home and laugh at his congregation every Sunday as to how dumb they are. 

People are way too lazy and do not want to take the time to read the Bible on their own. That is why they follow what they are told without question.  Read the book and make your own assessments. It is very easy to read and doesn't require a Mensa person to understand the messages in it.

This is how people pick and choose which famous verses to follow and which ones to ignore. They then act offended when they are called out on it.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 31, 2018)

Man...  even the Catholic church is getting into the prosperity thing...

My priest was trying to figure out to get younger parishioners to put more money in church...

I told him people don't put because they don't have...

I am underpaid...  on top of that I have CC bills I'm trying to pay off, a car loan (that I'm upside down on) that I'm trying to pay off , hospital bills from the breast cancer that I'm trying to pay off, and student loans that I'm trying to pay off...

He tells me to put more money in church and God will provide for the rest...

He's lucky my friend was sitting right next to me and knew to squeeze my hand because I was half a second from telling him God provided me with the good sense to pay my bills before I get sued!

I know I'm going to call him a prosperity pimp--to his face--before the year is out!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 31, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Man... even the Catholic church is getting into the prosperity thing...


I think the Catholic Church started it back in the Middle Ages. They are still super rich


----------



## 1QTPie (May 31, 2018)

GMA confronted him on the street this morning.  I didn't watch, I have terrible second hand embarrassment.


----------



## toinette (May 31, 2018)

1QTPie said:


> GMA confronted him on the street this morning.  I didn't watch, I have terrible second hand embarrassment.


'i have second hand embarrassment too so some things I can't watch   but i'm gonna go look for this


----------



## Stormy (May 31, 2018)

To preach the gospel around the world, if flying commercial or charter won't cut it, then he can throw his videos up on Youtube!


----------



## Laela (May 31, 2018)

Did he... just. say. that?




Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> "If Jesus was physically on the earth today, he wouldn't be riding a donkey," Mr Duplantis said.


----------



## Laela (May 31, 2018)

Stop.. LOL




Sharpened said:


> He is still alive?


----------



## newme2003 (May 31, 2018)

fifi134 said:


> My pastor would never. As members of the church, we see every line item in the budget, know how much (down to the cents) is given for salaries and donations. And they invite people to question how they're using funds because they recognize the church they lead isn't really theirs. It's God's.
> 
> This guy is a wolf.



Admirable.  Are you in Brooklyn, NY?  I need to get my behind back in church.


----------

